# Immigration and jobs set to be major election topics in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Immigration and jobs are set to be two of the main focuses of the forthcoming Australian general elections which has been called for 24 September this year. In a surprise announcement Prime Minister Julia Gillard has confirmed the date well in advance creating the longest election campaign in the country's history. The election will mark [...]

Click to read the full news article: Immigration and jobs set to be major election topics in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

